# SPD-SL versus SPD pedals on a road bike



## Pharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the cheap Shimano SPD double sided pedals on my CAAD9-5 right now and am in the process of getting some new road-specific shoes. I am considering swapping pedals as well. I found some good deals on new 105 spd-sl pedals. Is there a noticeable difference in comfort/performance, or would I just be wasting my money? Also, is there a better option than the 105 pedals? I can get them for about $60 or $70 with cleats.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Pharmer said:


> I have the cheap Shimano SPD double sided pedals on my CAAD9-5 right now and am in the process of getting some new road-specific shoes. I am considering swapping pedals as well. I found some good deals on new 105 spd-sl pedals. * Is there a noticeable difference in comfort/performance*, or would I just be wasting my money? Also, is there a better option than the 105 pedals? I can get them for about $60 or $70 with cleats.


Yes, the wider area gives you more comfort and a better power transfer.

Do a search this subject has been discussed dozens of times.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Buy them.

But, you may need new shoes, because SPD uses a two hole cleat, and SPD SL uses a three hole pattern.


----------



## Pharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, I 'm all over the shoes. My LBS has a gigantor pair on order to fit my size 49 feet. They ordered me a pair of Pearl Izumi Race Rd's and Shimano R086l's and told me I could pick what I liked. They are both dual pattern shoes. I'm pumped. Hopefully this will allow me to take my riding to a new level.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Yes, the wider area gives you more comfort and a better power transfer.


Not so much...

Most two-hole/MTB style pedals have more float, thus, most find them more comfortable.

Power transfer has little to do with pedal type. My peak power is virtually the same with Crank Brothers MTB pedals and SPD-SLs,


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Yes, the wider area gives you more comfort and a better power transfer.
> 
> Do a search this subject has been discussed dozens of times.



I use both, can't really tell any difference, except I HATE the float with the spd-sl's and use the red no float cleats.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

backinthesaddle said:


> Not so much...
> 
> Most two-hole/MTB style pedals have more float, thus, most find them more comfortable.
> 
> Power transfer has little to do with pedal type. My peak power is virtually the same with Crank Brothers MTB pedals and SPD-SLs,


I can't speak to "power transfer," since I don't have a PowerTap, but I ride both the SPDs, and the SLs, and hotfoot is less of a problem on the SLs.


----------



## Pharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

xxl said:


> I can't speak to "power transfer," since I don't have a PowerTap, but I ride both the SPDs, and the SLs, and hotfoot is less of a problem on the SLs.


I ended up buying some 105's today. I should get my shoes later this week. I will post back up with my opinion after I ride with the new equipment. My wife wanted clipless pedals for her bike so it turned out to be a good time to get new pedals. I gave her the dual platform pedals, from my MTB, moved my M520's to my MTB, and then put the new pedals on the RB (talk about a pedal shuffle). If nothing else, they look nicer than my M520's.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I find no difference between two-bolt SPD cleats and three-bolt types when it comes to comfort or power transfer.

Two-bolt SPD cleats are much more durable for road use since they're steel and not plastic.

Since SPDs are dual sided, clipping in is usually quicker with a dual sided pedal.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

xxl said:


> I can't speak to "power transfer," since I don't have a PowerTap, but I ride both the SPDs, and the SLs, and hotfoot is less of a problem on the SLs.


That's a shoe issue. I ride carbon soled Diadora ProTrail MTB shoes and have never had an issue.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Def. not a waste of money. If you can get a good deal on the 105s, pull the trigger on it. You'll like those way more than those double sided pedals. Your ankles and feet will thank you.

Clipping in on those is easy. They don't flip upside down where you have to struggle to get in them. And the cleats are fine. If you're not walking around in them all over the place, they'll last you long time.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Pharmer said:


> I have the cheap Shimano SPD double sided pedals on my CAAD9-5 right now and am in the process of getting some new road-specific shoes. I am considering swapping pedals as well. I found some good deals on new 105 spd-sl pedals. Is there a noticeable difference in comfort/performance, or would I just be wasting my money? Also, is there a better option than the 105 pedals? I can get them for about $60 or $70 with cleats.


I went from SPD to SPD-SL a couple of seasons back. The difference was amazing - seemed like there was a lot better contact/connection with the bike than with the SPDs. I also got a new pair of "roadie" type cycle shoes at the same time. I use by MTB SPD shoes for commuting.

Downside of SPD-SL: 1) there isn't a double sided entry so getting into them was a little wonky at first and 2) they don't release quite as easily as the regular SPDs - it takes some definite "oomphf" to get out of them and 3) walking is a little strange and requires some concentration - especially on smooth surfaces (be careful when going into the local quick-e-mart for some anti-bonk). Each of these issues can be overcome - just takes some practice and getting used to the new configuration.

NOTE: If you go to the SPD-SL configuration, take another look at your overall bike fit. The stack height with the cleat on the shoe is a little taller that the straight SPDs. You might need to move your seat up a slight bump to compensate. And because you moved it up, you might need to move your seat forward on the rails...change the tilt....you know the drill. Your knees may feel a bit strange after your first ride or two - different configuration and all that jazz. 

Yeah, go with the SPD-SL's, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Pharmer said:


> I have the cheap Shimano SPD double sided pedals on my CAAD9-5 right now and am in the process of getting some new road-specific shoes. I am considering swapping pedals as well. I found some good deals on new 105 spd-sl pedals. Is there a noticeable difference in comfort/performance, or would I just be wasting my money? Also, is there a better option than the 105 pedals? I can get them for about $60 or $70 with cleats.



Postscript to the previous post:

You might also have to adjust the "flatness" of the interface between the shoe and your pedal. There are shims that you can get to build up one side or the other of your cleat so you get the optimum angle in at the pedal with your leg. Yeah, I put a couple of these under my cleat at it made a HUGE difference (can't really describe it well, but it took out a void on the inner part of my pedal letting me put a level pressure over the entire pedal on the down stroke) Check this out:

http://www.bikefit.com/products.php 

Hope it helps...


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I just changed from SPD to SPD-SL and I have found the SL's are more consistent in releasing than the SPD's are. I had 2 crashes using the SPD's, using 2 different SPD pedals and never felt secure. Sometimes they would release with a normal twist of foot, but sometimes they would not release no matter what I did. After one crash using SPD's, I had to take my shoe off and use both hands to get the shoe off the pedal. Needless to say, I stopped riding with those pedals that day.

After a month of research, and an outstanding deal from my LBS, I bought a set of SPD-SL pedals and they have been very, very consistent over two different rides. No pedal related problems or crashes, and they are proving as easy to clip into as getting into my old school rat traps.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I feel almost no difference between my SPDs with their tiny little cleat and my oldschool look Deltas with their ginormous cleats.

It's all about the shoes.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

backinthesaddle said:


> That's a shoe issue. I ride carbon soled Diadora ProTrail MTB shoes and have never had an issue.


I use older Sidi Genuises on both. Same cleat position, etc.

I have considered getting carbon soles, though, since it seems the added stiffness would make for the biggest "contact area" of all.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

guys, do a little physics calculation

pressure = force / area

if you apply the same force on a larger area then you will have less pressure 

same force on an smaller area implies more pressure, results "hot spots", less pressure on larger are equals more comfort.

Also If you can manage to stand the same pressure on a larger area then you'll have more effective force applied. ( force = pressure x area ) 


Now guys that is physics. Scientific, the other arguments here are just subjective.


So , road pedals = more comfort + better power transfer.....


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> guys, do a little physics calculation
> 
> pressure = force / area
> 
> ...



the stiffer your shoe is the less this matters


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

sure, but usually MTB shoes are softer, hence multiplied effect.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I know the OP's already ordered them but I figure I'd give y'all my 2c:

I've had both for a long time, but now only ride SPD. I think that all the tweakers can argue about efficiency etc. but the most simple answer is to try it out yourself. If you go with what's most comfortable, you'll be more efficient.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> sure, but usually MTB shoes are softer, hence multiplied effect.


Meh. A pair dominators isn't that much softer than a pair of road shoes.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah most of my MTB shoes are still pretty stiff. Granted they're not like having a 2x4 taped the bottom of your foot like a road shoe, but I find a little bit of flex is actually a good thing.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Throw em

Get some Speedplay.


----------



## Pharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been riding with the new pedals for a couple months now and couldn't be happier. The hot spots on my feet on long rides are gone, and I feel much more connected to the bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

glad you are happy with them.

There is a reason why the SPD-SL are "road" pedals and the SPD are "mountain" pedals


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Pharmer said:


> I've been riding with the new pedals for a couple months now and couldn't be happier. The hot spots on my feet on long rides are gone, and I feel much more connected to the bike.


I am also happy to hear that all is good with the SPD SL's. I been riding with Ultegra SPD SL's for the last four years I too could not be happier with my choice. And to the person that complained about not being able to get out of them fast enough. There is a little thing-a-magigit on the back that lets you adjust the tension.

Peace


----------

